

Opera gets Speed Dial Extensions in 11.50 - Dysiode
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/swordfish-and-opera-next

======
yread
The live speedlink widgets are a great idea!

[http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/creating-opera-speed-
dial...](http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/creating-opera-speed-dial-
extensions/)

